# Y380t Valve Lash



## JINMA224 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hello Forum, :captain: 

Does anyone know what the correct valve lash is supposed to be for a Jinma 224 with a YangDong Y380T 3Cylinder Engine?

Also if anyone has the torque spec for the bolts that hold down the valve train assembly, and is willing to share, that would be helpful as well.

This may be interesting, as I think that there is different information on the Correct Valve Lash. Lets see if we can all get the record straight.

Thanks You &
Have a Nice Day, 
Joe:redbaron:


----------



## JINMA224 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hello Forum,:captain: 

What! No Feedback/bites. Where's the ThreadJockeys/WrenchHeads/Professional Mechanical Technicians? 

This is to thank Ray Beck for his pioneering article on How to do the Head Retorque/Valve Adjustment. His article involved Nortrac saying that the book specs on Valve lash is not correct. I called Nortrac, but they were unwilling to share technical information with me. I waved the white flag, but they fired their guns as soon as I got in the open, so I whistled for my dog, turned my horse around and went back into the woods. 

Here is an Email that I received from Terry @ Tractor Outlet. This is my 1st confirmation that the correct valve lash is different than in the book, for the Y380T ENGINE.

"Dear Terry,
In the operation manual, it says

INTAKE VALVE .20MM TO .25MM"

EXHAUST VALVE .25MM TO.30MM

But our engineer said it will let the engine get hotter. So in fact they do as the following: 

INTAKE VALVE 35MM

EXHAUST VALVE 40MM

Best Regards,"

Have a nice day,
Joe


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry for the lack of reply Joe. There have been some server problems that have severely limited access to the board. I was hoping Chip would jump in here and reply. He sells Kama tractors but has experience with Jinma's as well. I don't have a lot of experience with these machines and the best info. or referal I can give you is to try posting this question over on CTOA. 

CTOA 

In these guys should be able to help you out with any problems.


----------



## JINMA224 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Chief(Cacatus accidit)

I want to thank you for this forum. You are doing a fine job, Chief. And this forum is of great benefit to all. I have asked this same question on different forums, and I will post my findings on the other forums as well. I believe in Sharing information. I believe that when I help someone else, it helps me as well. Because in the final end: The more knowledgeable that we all are, the better it is for all of us. Ignorance is Bliss/TRUE, But knowledge gets the JOB Done More Easily, so that I have more time to watch "Easy Rider". 

Thanks Again &
Have a nice day,
Joe:captain:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the great review Joe. I hope you will be a regular poster here and add to the Jinma knowledge pool as we have very few Jinma owners. I believe in spreading the knowledge just as you do. What goes around comes around. Don't be a stranger!   :thumbsup:


----------

